# DC Touring app



## waffles77 (Jun 5, 2014)

What is your favorite DC touring APP??


----------



## waffles77 (Jun 5, 2014)

Has anyone tried Explore DC by the Washington Post?

Just for more info - There are 6 of us headed there in July with quite an age range (2 in their 60s, 2 - 30s, and 2 kids 9 & 7)

I know there are reviews, but I usually take those with a grain of salt. Too much opportunity for fake ones.


----------

